# lawsuit



## tagalogstudent

I need the right word to explain to my Filipina fiance what I'm actually doing.

Can you translate this single sentence:

"In Tagalog, this is called a lawsuit."


----------



## romelako

According to "bansa.org," the word *dimanda* means _lawsuit_ in Tagalog.  So, I believe you would say:

"Sa tagalog, dimanda ito."

I'm not sure how you would say the phrase "this is called," but if I had to guess, it would probably be:

"Sa tagalog, dimanda ang tawag nito."

It's weird, because when Filipinos want to say the equivalent to "what's the name of this again?" they say, "ano tawag dito...?"  You'd have to get confirmation from a fluent speaker.


----------



## dana Haleana

romelako said:


> According to "bansa.org," the word *dimanda* means _lawsuit_ in Tagalog. So, I believe you would say:
> 
> "Sa tagalog, dimanda ito."
> 
> I'm not sure how you would say the phrase "this is called," but if I had to guess, it would probably be:
> 
> "Sa tagalog, dimanda ang tawag nito."
> 
> It's weird, because when Filipinos want to say the equivalent to "what's the name of this again?" they say, "ano tawag dito...?" You'd have to get confirmation from a fluent speaker.


 


It should be *demanda. *


----------



## niernier

"Sa Tagalog, demanda ang tawag dito."

or

"Sa Tagalog, tinatawag itong demanda."


----------

